
Google and Waze Must Stop Sharing Drunken-Driving Checkpoints, NYPD Demand - woodruffw
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/06/nyregion/waze-nypd-location.html
======
bufferoverflow
The NYPD probably has no legal power here. But I agree, sharing such
information is bad for the society.

On the other hand, it's nearly impossible to stop the information. If
Google/Waze don't do it, someone else will, and maybe in a decentralized way,
if it comes to it.

~~~
jak92
Why? Police are required to advertise / notify the public in advance of dui
check points.

